# Convert 277v to 120v trick...



## Guest (Nov 23, 2006)

Hey there... I am working on a school art project... And I am not fully dumb when it comes to electrical work... But if you throw any other subject at me when it comes to contracting I know what the heck I am doing... Here it goes... I have a flourescent light fixture in my school Art building and I am trying to run a regular 120 volts coming out of it... I had opened the light fixture and I saw in there it has a ballast... There is a lable on it that says "277 Volts" where it is pretty noticable... Does that mean it is 277 volts coming in??? I had also tested it with a tester I have which only ranges from 100v - 300v for testing purposes... There are two lights on it that say (120 Volts) and (240 volts)... Well both lights lit up which indicates that there is I am assuming at least 240 volts going through it... This is where I need someone with some knowledge and experience... What do I need to do to get that down to 120 volts in order to run my power for my tools and have a pretty permanent power source??? There is a single pole light switch so that I can turn it off while I work with it... But any info I can get would be awesome... Thanx in advance!!!


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Thanks for posting on ContractorTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractor's to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

